# Yikes!!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh wow. Lucky had a rock eating problem, but on a MUCH smaller scale. I'm happy she's ok.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing. Poor little pooch. "Not herself" appears to be an understatement in retrospect!

Send our best wishes for a speedy recovery and 

NO MORE ROCKS!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One of my sister's GSD's did this. It can be a difficult habit to break...


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Kimm said:


> One of my sister's GSD's did this. It can be a difficult habit to break...


Excuse this silly question, but I've seen mention of GSD's before, and I can't think of what breed it may stand for? Anyway, did they *ever* get the habit under control? What kinds of things did they try?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kinda makes you wonder if they taste good? I think the muzzle is a good idea.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They only thing I can think of is the muzzle also. It is kind of hard to imagine eating 38 rocks and no one knows how where she is getting them from. That is one sneaky dog. It is hard to retrain a problem you never see.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> They only thing I can think of is the muzzle also. It is kind of hard to imagine eating 38 rocks and no one knows how where she is getting them from. That is one sneaky dog. It is hard to retrain a problem you never see.


I agree about wondering where the rocks are coming from. They do have a driveway with rocks, but they have an invisible fence for Mel and the driveway is *not* included in her boundaries. She has a large, grassy area that is hers, not even next to the driveway. They're wondering if maybe neighbor kids are throwing rocks into the yard, or maybe they roll down the hill, (the grassy area she is allowed on is backed by hills, they live in a mountainous area). They just know that when they go out and look they just don't know where she could have found that many rocks.:doh:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would get a real fence,just to be on the safe side and get a muzzle that is totally closed like this one:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She must have lost some weight after those 38 rocks coming out. I cant believe that many were in her. I would get a regular fence also to help keep the rocks out and also maybe keep the kids from throwing rocks into the yard. Good luck with your brother's doodle


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow 38 rocks that's a lot, glad she is OK. I'd go with a solid fence too and a muzzle.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Molly's breeder had a girl that has had surgery TWICE for ingesting rocks. They had no idea, either, where the rocks were coming from. They removed every rock (that they could find) from their yard after the first surgery, there were none in the kennel area...and she still found them. They rehomed her to a place with no rocks.......on the beach.

I'd say a muzzle is very necessary. 

Glad you caught it in time. Hopefully she'll be just fine in no time!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

A friend's Gordon Setter was a rock eater. After his 3rd or 4th surgery, the vet told her that he wasn't sure the dog would survive many more surgeries. 

They put a muzzle on him now whenever he is outside, since he can be really fast and really sneaky about getting the rocks. So far, so good.


----------

